# Ready for upcoming storm



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Got the old st824 ready to gobble up some fresh snow that we are suppose to get over the week-end... Hopefully we get tons if it this time


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Only looking at 1'-3' here.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

1-3 feet??? I'd be happier then a pig in S**t


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahaha he means one to three inches...unfortunately!!


----------



## Ant2410 (Sep 20, 2011)

I cant wait for the next storm to hit Long Island. I love playin in the snow making money


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ant2410 how is the Troybilt treating you and how about your lighting system you made. I remember you mentioned that and was wondering if you had an update on how it's working for you...


----------



## Ant2410 (Sep 20, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Ant2410 how is the Troybilt treating you and how about your lighting system you made. I remember you mentioned that and was wondering if you had an update on how it's working for you...


The lighting worked very well the night of the blizzard when we had about 8". Granted its only two bicycle LED lights, they did a pretty good job lighting up my path. The blower itself made me $600 in about 5 hours after the blizzard passed that saturday morining. We ended up with 26" by me... she ran without a hitch the entire day and never once clogged or stalled due to the heavy snow. I was pleasantly surprised! 

Worhth every penny i paid for it!!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ant2410 said:


> The lighting worked very well the night of the blizzard when we had about 8". Granted its only two bicycle LED lights, they did a pretty good job lighting up my path. The blower itself made me $600 in about 5 hours after the blizzard passed that saturday morining. We ended up with 26" by me... she ran without a hitch the entire day and never once clogged or stalled due to the heavy snow. I was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Worhth every penny i paid for it!!


 
Awesome.....$120/hr you made....NICE!!!!

Glad it is kicking butt for you...keep on that maintenance...make sure you dry that out after every use.(keep in a warm place) Always always always check that oil...hahaha....yah yah yah sorry not telling you anything new.

Good to hear.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Ya, I meant 1''-3'' not 1'-3'. Ended up with 2.5''.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it depended on were you lived around these parts. i got less than 1/2" 
my friend got 4"
mom got closer to 3"


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing here lately, last was several days ago and amounted to snowshovel depth. It does feel and look outside like it might want to do something, but so far it's been a bust.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Nothing here lately, last was several days ago and amounted to snowshovel depth. It does feel and look outside like it might want to do something, but so far it's been a bust.


 well you might get some snow
National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary warning


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

2-3 inch windy nuisance this weekend. Not much but a little rain and a shot at flurries for the rest of the month.

Yawn........

Judging by the Gilson hotline it's another fairly mild one all over.

Pete


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Got about a foot... Drifted to just a bit over the auger housing (21 inches)... Only thing the blower started a rattling sound that goes away under load. Any ideas guys and gals ???


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we got about two inches .... of rain


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*



detdrbuzzard said:


> well you might get some snow
> National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary warning


Went outside this morning, sneezed and the walk was clean. Had alot more snow and wind out west of us, pretty bad whiteouts shown on the news this morning.

They did say we could get up to a foot this next week but I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Went outside this morning, sneezed and the walk was clean. Had alot more snow and wind out west of us, pretty bad whiteouts shown on the news this morning.
> 
> They did say we could get up to a foot this next week but I'm not holding my breath on that one.


It was pretty awful up here on Monday. Not many places open and roads closed all over. We actually had a no travel order out for in town due to so many idiots getting there cars stuck.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there is just over 2" of snow on the ground and its still comming down, i might get to lay with a snowblower when i get home from henry's


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy will, I think it time to find a woman. It's pretty bad when you want to lay with a snow blower. ha ha


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

69ariens said:


> Boy will, I think it time to find a woman. It's pretty bad when you want to lay with a snow blower. ha ha


Do you think Planned Parenthood offers counseling for things like this? Or no.... not so much.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

woodtick007 said:


> Do you think Planned Parenthood offers counseling for things like this? Or no.... not so much.


 that would be a the worlds laziest snowblower if that were to happen


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Boy will, I think it time to find a woman. It's pretty bad when you want to lay with a snow blower. ha ha


 yeah but will she blow snow


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

She might blow snow but that would be taking the fun from you blowing snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

our storm ( yes i'm checking my spelling  ) only left us with about three inches of wet snow. once i got home from henry's place i went and put some boots on then got the toro 521 out for its first real use. i cleared my snow and a couple neighbors too. the 521 does a great job with that little snow. at first it wasn't running good but i think some carb cleaner might have been in the tank and after it was burned off the 521 ran like a champ. i won't say its any quiter than my ccr2450 but it doesn't turn as quick or move as fast even though i never took it out of third gear. all in all i like it but i'm going to order some skids now, my driveway and walkway have plenty of broken and raised parts to traverse


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Flannelman said:


> It was pretty awful up here on Monday. Not many places open and roads closed all over. We actually had a no travel order out for in town due to so many idiots getting there cars stuck.


Just missed the storm by a couple of hours. Was going to stay over night to visit my favorite spot-Surplus Fasteners on Washington Street the next day. Good thing I never stayed.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

Snow Job said:


> Just missed the storm by a couple of hours. Was going to stay over night to visit my favorite spot-Surplus Fasteners on Washington Street the next day. Good thing I never stayed.


It was a good time for me though everyone else didn't like it. I was out snowblowing for a good bit Monday afternoon. They had the Alerus center setup as a shelter and had something like 230 people there since the hotels had filled up. Next time your going to head down this way give me a pm and stop by and say hi.

Btw Surplus center has some interesting stuff I wish I got there more


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there is anywhere from 1/2 inch to 3 1/2 inches of sluch from last nites storm. most of it will melt today, its already 34* and going up to 36* with rain later today


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*

Last couple of snows here didn't amount to anything and the next one looks like it's going to miss us completely 

All dressed up and nowhere to go


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The big storm that rolled across the Midwest the past few days gave me..
One inch of slush..and that's all we are going to get. 
wont be bringing out the snowblower for this one..

Scot


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

pouring rain all night while I was in the garage till 1 am and still pouring. wish the temps would drop and hope that last blizzard wasnt all we get. had to work through it and didnt get nearly enough time to play.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well the storm has wrapped around ans is giving us more snow. with all the rain and sluch there shouldn't be enough snow on the ground in the morning to have to use a broom


----------

